# Auf Folgendes



## gaer

From this thread:

I found this:

Results *1* - *5* of about *10* for *"Auf folgendes haben wir"*.

And I even found this, within this list:

*Auf* *folgendes* *haben* *wir* uns schon mal
geeinigt. 

I found "das Folgende" on LEO, capitalized. I am assuming the new rules recommend. "auf Folgendes".

Your search - *"auf Folgendem haben wir"* - did not match any documents. 

I don't know about capitalization here. My question.

How do you know when to use one and when to use the other?

For instance, I found this:

Es handelt sich um Folgendes ... (It concerns the following…)

Could someone give us some rules and some example sentences? 

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Hallo! 

Die Großschreibung wird vielleicht deutlicher, wenn Artikel angeführt sind:

auf Folgendes = auf das Folgende (neutrum)

> Dieser Ausdruck wird sehr häufig verwandt. In der Regel folgt ein Doppelpunkt und eine Aufzählung.

Auf folgendem = auf dem folgenden kann man nichts sehen.
> Es handelt sich hier um ein *Adjektiv* mit der Bedeutung nächsten, nachfolgenden 

Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen, nicht aber auf dem folgenden [Feld].
Keine Großschreibung, weil Feld ausgelassen wurde. (Ellipse)

Im folgendem Fall = In dem folgenden Fall wird deutlich, wie so etwas passieren konnte:...

Keine Großschreibung, weil es sich um eine präpositionale Wendung handelt und folgende(m) sich auf Fall bezieht (Attribut).


 Wann was verwendet wird, hängt vom Satzbau und Funktion ab. Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden verwirrt?


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Großschreibung wird vielleicht deutlicher, wenn Artikel angeführt sind:
> 
> auf Folgendes = auf das Folgende (neutrum)
> 
> > Dieser Ausdruck wird sehr häufig verwandt. In der Regel folgt ein Doppelpunkt und eine Aufzählung.
> 
> Auf folgendem = auf dem folgenden kann man nichts sehen.
> > Es handelt sich hier um ein *Adjektiv* mit der Bedeutung nächsten, nachfolgenden
> 
> Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen, nicht aber auf dem folgenden [Feld].
> Keine Großschreibung, weil Feld ausgelassen wurde. (Ellipse)
> 
> Im folgendem Fall = In dem folgenden Fall wird deutlich, wie so etwas passieren konnte:...
> 
> Keine Großschreibung, weil es sich um eine präpositionale Wendung handelt und folgende(m) sich auf Fall bezieht (Attribut).
> 
> 
> Wann was verwendet wird, hängt vom Satzbau und Funktion ab. Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden verwirrt?


 
Perfekt, das probiere ich auch immer zu erklären, leider aber wollen unsere Experten das nicht ganz verstehen. Sie sehen keinen Sinn warum man es so schreibt:

Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen. Doch auf dem Folgendem sieht das schon anders aus.

Hier muss man "Folgendem" groß schreiben, da es in einem von dem ersten Satz unabhängigen neuen Satz steht. Würde man ein Komma zwischen beide Sätze setzen, so müsste es klein geschrieben werden.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Results *1* - *5* of about *10* for *"Auf folgendes haben wir"*.
> 
> And I even found this, within this list:
> 
> *Auf* *folgendes* *haben* *wir* uns schon mal
> geeinigt.


 
Das klingt doch schon mal gut.



> I found "das Folgende" on LEO, capitalized. I am assuming the new rules recommend. "auf Folgendes".


 
"auf Folgendes" ist neu, genauso wie "im Folgenden", "Folgendes", "auf Folgendem", "in Folgendem", "das Folgende", ..., aber nicht "folglich", "demzufolge" etc.



> Your search - *"auf Folgendem haben wir"* - did not match any documents.


 
Darauf könnte ich mir nur so einen schlecht klingenden Satz machen:

"Auf Folgendem haben wir wir die Defintion gefunden:" (Hier bezieht sich "Folgendes" einfach "folgende (Internet-)Seite".)



> Es handelt sich um Folgendes ... (It concerns the following…)


 
Der Sartz ist komplett richtig und die Bedeutung des englischen Übersetzungsversuch ist auch so gut wie die gleiche (klein, weil es sich auf "Bedeutung rückbezieht ).



> Could someone give us some rules and some example sentences?


 
Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich in dem anderen Thread gesagt habe. Wir verwenden beim Sich-Einigen + auf immer den Akkusativ:

sich auf ein Thema einigen,   nicht "auf einem Thema"!
sich auf diesen Punkt einigen,   nicht "auf diesem Punkt"!
sich auf Folgendes einigen,   nicht "auf Folgendem"!
sich auf diese Eselsbrücke einigen,   nicht "auf dieser Eselsbrücke" (das würde etwas ganz anderes bedeuten  )!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Let me start here:
> 
> sich auf ein Thema einigen,  nicht "auf einem Thema"!
> sich auf diesen Punkt einigen,  nicht "auf diesem Punkt"!
> sich auf Folgendes einigen,  nicht "auf Folgendem"!
> sich auf diese Eselsbrücke einigen,  nicht "auf dieser Eselsbrücke" (das würde etwas ganz anderes bedeuten  )!


 
That's exactly what I was looking for. You know how it goes with these verbs and "two-way prepositions". In the end, it comes down to experience and feel.

Another sentence I found:

"Wir einigten uns auf ihn als den Überbringer des Briefes."

Also: Results *1* - *10* of about *980* for *"Wir einigten uns auf"*.

And this shows clearly that accusative alway follows.

So that clears up why "Auf Folgendes" is used in place of a specific noun. 

And I see the same logic works for: "Es handelt sich um Folgendes:"

So that was half of what I was looking for.

I think Nic provided me with the "other half of the puzzle". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Nic,

Thanks for your answser. 


> Die Großschreibung wird vielleicht deutlicher, wenn Artikel angeführt sind:
> 
> auf Folgendes = auf das Folgende (neutrum)
> 
> > Dieser Ausdruck wird sehr häufig verwandt. In der Regel folgt ein Doppelpunkt und eine Aufzählung.


This part is now clear.  


> Auf folgendem = auf dem folgenden kann man nichts sehen.
> > Es handelt sich hier um ein Adjektiv mit der Bedeutung nächsten, nachfolgenden


I understand, but I think there is more to the story.

_"Der Überschuss wird dann auf das folgende Haushaltsjahr übertragen."_

Unless this is wrong, certainly the case, accusative or dative, changes according to the verb, since this definitely concerns an adjective and the meaning is the next or the coming year. Or am I missing something?

I think the complete story is that you have to decide case by verb and structure, which may be a set of rules but probably is mostly done, by native speakers, using feel. 


> Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen, nicht aber auf dem folgenden [Feld].
> Keine Großschreibung, weil Feld ausgelassen wurde. (Ellipse)


Clear.


> Im folgendem Fall = In dem folgenden Fall wird deutlich, wie so etwas passieren konnte:...
> 
> Keine Großschreibung, weil es sich um eine präpositionale Wendung handelt und folgende(m) sich auf Fall bezieht (Attribut).


Clear, and I think this is a set phrase. I found "in den folgenden Fall", but I'm assuming this incorrect German, right?


> Wann was verwendet wird, hängt vom Satzbau und Funktion ab. Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden verwirrt?


I think I have it. The capitalization, under new rules, is clear. I think structure, the verb in particular, determines the case.

Am I on the right track? 

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Hello again!

Whodunit

I was not aware that the punctuation is decisive for an ellipsis. Did you find this in the grammar section of the Duden?  

"Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen. Doch auf dem Folgendem sieht das schon anders aus.

Hier muss man "Folgendem" groß schreiben, da es in einem von dem ersten Satz unabhängigen neuen Satz steht. Würde man ein Komma zwischen beide Sätze setzen, so müsste es klein geschrieben werden."

Gael 
"_"Der Überschuss wird dann auf das folgende Haushaltsjahr übertragen."_

Folgende is an adjective to Haushaltsjahr. You could easily omit folgende and have a correct sentence without any further changes, but when omitting Haushaltsjahr, you would have to write Folgende - unless the context gave you licence to use an ellipsis.

"in den folgenden Fall"
This is, as you correctly noticed, incorrect. Fall is a masculine noun, so either
in dem folgenden Fall for dative singular or
in den folgenden Fällen for dative plural.


Sorry I am unable to provide any text as an end of unit test, but I have the feeling you will not need it.


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Gaer
> "_"Der Überschuss wird dann auf das folgende Haushaltsjahr übertragen."_
> 
> Folgende is an adjective to Haushaltsjahr. You could easily omit folgende and have a correct sentence without any further changes, but when omitting Haushaltsjahr, you would have to write Folgende - unless the context gave you licence to use an ellipsis.


That I understand. My point, which I think everyone missed, is that it is not obvious to those of us who have not grown up speaking German when we need to use accusative and dative. It's more or less a "learn as you go process".


> "in den folgenden Fall"
> This is, as you correctly noticed, incorrect. Fall is a masculine noun, so either
> in dem folgenden Fall for dative singular or
> in den folgenden Fällen for dative plural.


Actually, I was thinking accusative singular, incorrect, and I was wondering whether these incorrect examples were typos or ignorance on the part of those writing.  If I am right, when it is correct, it become "in dem" which then is almost always contracted to "im".

But the overall point remains the difficulty we have of knowing when to use accusative and dative, when it is not absolutely obvious.  


> Sorry I am unable to provide any text as an end of unit test, but I have the feeling you will not need it.


I THINK everything is clear!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Hello again!
> 
> Whodunit
> 
> I was not aware that the punctuation is decisive for an ellipsis. Did you find this in the grammar section of the Duden?


 
I always imagine I read it somewhere, but where? Okay, maybe I'm splitting hairs, however I can remember ever heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school. Well, if I should ever read something about this topic, I'm going to send you a PM or post it here.



> "in den folgenden Fall"
> This is, as you correctly noticed, incorrect. Fall is a masculine noun, so either
> in dem folgenden Fall for dative singular or
> in den folgenden Fällen for dative plural.


 
That's totally correct, but unfortunately this is not so easy as you claimed it:

"in den folgenden Fall" is actually wrong, because that would indicate movement ("in + acc."), like:

in das Haus (hineingehen) - movement
in dem Haus (stehen) - condition

Maybe there's ANY variant with "In den folgenden Fall können wir noch nicht so weit eingreifen, da uns noch die entsprechenden Informationen dazu fehlen." --- "We cannot step in in the next case so deeply, since we haven't yet the necessary information on that.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I always imagine I read it somewhere, but where? Okay, maybe I'm splitting hairs, however I can remember ever heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school. Well, if I should ever read something about this topic, I'm going to send you a PM or post it here.


This clause is very strange:

"however I can remember ever heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school"

Do you perhaps mean:

_however I can remember once hearing of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school_

?


> That's totally correct, but unfortunately this is not so easy as you claimed it:


(as easy as you claimed, as easy as you claimed [that] it is.)

Google "in den folgenden Fall". See if this is correct:

"ich bin total verwirrt und ich hoffe, jemand kann Klarheit in den folgenden Fall bringen." Would that be a correct usage? It looks logical to me, but that does not mean it is right. 


> Maybe there's ANY *some *variant with "In den folgenden Fall können wir noch nicht so weit eingreifen, da uns noch die entsprechenden Informationen dazu fehlen." --- "We cannot step in in ??? the next case so deeply, since we haven't yet the necessary information on that.


 
By "???" I mean that I was unable to think of a good English translation. I understand what you are saying though.

"Step into" is the way this verb is used, but "step in" is wrong here. It just sounds wrong. I don't have a good translation for you though. If you check LEO, you will see immediately that it is a problem. "So weit eingreifen" seems to be a translation problem. I think we should start a thread about it. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> This clause is very strange:
> 
> "however I can remember ever heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school"
> 
> Do you perhaps mean:
> 
> _however I can remember once hearing of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons in school_
> 
> ?


 
Not really. See if you would translate this sentence similar:

dennoch kann ich erinnern, schon mal von solch einer Regelung in einer meiner deutschen Grammatikstunden in der Schule *gehört zu haben*.



> (as easy as you claimed, as easy as you claimed [that] it is.)
> 
> Google "in den folgenden Fall". See if this is correct:
> 
> "ich bin total verwirrt und ich hoffe, jemand kann Klarheit in den folgenden Fall bringen." Would that be a correct usage? It looks logical to me, but that does not mean it is right.


 
Thanks for the correction. Yes, the sentence is correct.



> By "???" I mean that I was unable to think of a good English translation. I understand what you are saying though.
> 
> "Step into" is the way this verb is used, but "step in" is wrong here. It just sounds wrong. I don't have a good translation for you though. If you check LEO, you will see immediately that it is a problem. "So weit eingreifen" seems to be a translation problem. I think we should start a thread about it.


 
Since you know what I mean, and I don't have time anymore, because I'll sign off today and maybe won't come back until August's last week (last August week?), you should start a new thread.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Not really. See if you would translate this sentence *similarly*:
> 
> dennoch kann ich erinnern, schon mal von solch einer Regelung in einer meiner deutschen Grammatikstunden in der Schule *gehört zu haben*.


"However, I remember [schon mal] having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school."

"Schon mal" is a bit hard. At one time, at some time, sometime in the past, once, etc. You can really translate with anything, I think, that gives the feeling that it was not a recent thing or that it was not something that you remember hearing or experiencing very often.


> Since you know what I mean, and I don't have time anymore, because I'll sign off today and maybe won't come back until August's last week (last August week?), you should start a new thread.


Fine.  We'll wait until you are back to coninue any ongoing discussions!

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Hello,

I suppose I am too late, but I would add already for schon, so

However, I remember [recall, if a particular lesson] having already heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons [BE] at school."

Suggestions and corrections are welcome


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I suppose I am too late, but I would add already for schon, so
> 
> However, I remember [recall, if a particular lesson] having already heard of such a rule in one of my grammar lessons [BE] at school."


"Already" sounds a bit strange to me. I understand what you're getting at, but it does not seem the right choice for a word we would use in such a sentence. It sounds a bit like "Germlisch" to me. 

I would be more apt to use "once", "at one time", or something else. Do you get the feeling that this means "having heard something *repeately* in the past" or "having heard something *once, at one time, at some time* in the past"?

"However, some time in the past I remember having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school."

I'm not totally satisfied with that either. I'm pretty sure I understand what "schon mal" means in this sentence (correct me if I'm wrong), but I still think it's a tricky thing to translate. 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ... "However, some time in the past I remember having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school." ...


I agree. "Sometime in the past"/"at some time" comes pretty close to the connotation that "schon mal" conveys. However, I would have put it at the end of the sentence (would this make a difference  ). Although "mal" or "einmal" might be understood as 'once' or '(exactly) one time' it will be somehow qualified to '(perhaps) one time or (even) more' by adding "schon".

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> I agree. "Sometime in the past"/"at some time" comes pretty close to the connotation that "schon mal" conveys. However, I would have put it at the end of the sentence (would this make a difference  ). Although "mal" or "einmal" might be understood as 'once' or '(exactly) one time' it will be somehow qualified to '(perhaps) one time or (even) more' by adding "schon".
> 
> Ralf


Undestood, Ralf. It's a "feel thing". Right?

Now:

"However, some time in the past I remember having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school."

"However, I remember some time in the past having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school."

"However, I remember having heard of such a rule in one of my grammar classes [periods] at school[,] some time in the past"

All those have the same meaning to me, but perhaps not to others. So I'll get input from others. You know how it is. I know what I mean, so I'm too close to it. 

Gaer


----------



## nic456

"In den folgenden Fall können wir noch nicht so weit eingreifen, da uns noch die entsprechenden Informationen dazu fehlen." --- "We cannot step in in the next case so deeply, since we haven't yet the necessary information on that.[/QUOTE]

I would imagine a police officer reporting to his superior on case B after having discussed case A with a minor variation: "nicht eingreifen, weil.." [assuming his superior is not up to date].

We cannot yet undertake any action in the following case as we are still missing the relevant information.


----------



## nic456

Please ignore my last message unless you want to pick that up [again].

I agree what has been said about already, but what about just using "some time", skipping "in the past" as memories are by nature linked to the past?


As for the sentence structure, the second option sounds most natural to me, the third one looks almost like reprising the statement by adding it did happen [note your insertion of a comma], so there is an emphasis on the statement?

By starting with the reference to time, I would suggest you emphasise the time marker, underlining it did happen? (option 1)


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Please ignore my last message unless you want to pick that up [again].
> 
> I agree what has been said about already, but what about just using "some time", skipping "in the past" as memories are by nature linked to the past?
> 
> 
> As for the sentence structure, the second option sounds most natural to me, the third one looks almost like reprising the statement by adding it did happen [note your insertion of a comma], so there is an emphasis on the statement?
> 
> By starting with the reference to time, I would suggest you emphasise the time marker, underlining it did happen? (option 1)


I think using "some time" might be fine. There is also "a while ago". There are so many possibilities. As to the placement, I gave them as choices. Again, pick which ever seems most natural to you. 

Gaer


----------



## allone

Whodunit said:


> Perfekt, das probiere ich auch immer zu erklären, leider aber wollen unsere Experten das nicht ganz verstehen. Sie sehen keinen Sinn warum man es so schreibt:
> 
> Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen. Doch auf dem Folgendem sieht das schon anders aus.
> 
> Hier muss man "Folgendem" groß schreiben, da es in einem von dem ersten Satz unabhängigen neuen Satz steht. Würde man ein Komma zwischen beide Sätze setzen, so müsste es klein geschrieben werden.



(nach fuenf Jahren ) Nicht genau... Die trennung der beiden Saetze macht keinen Unterschied. In beiden Formen bezieht sich "folgenden" (richtig waere "auf dem folgenden") auf das Feld.
GroBgeschrieben wird, wenn es kein bestimmtes Hauptwort gibt, auf das das Wort "folgendes" sich bezieht, z.B:
"Ich sclage Folgendes vor:..."


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

allone said:


> (nach fünf Jahren ) Nicht genau... Die Trennung der beiden Sätze macht keinen Unterschied. In beiden Formen bezieht sich "folgenden" (richtig wäre "auf dem folgenden") auf das Feld.
> Großgeschrieben wird, wenn es kein bestimmtes Hauptwort gibt, auf das das Wort "folgendes" sich bezieht, z.B:
> "Ich schlage Folgendes vor:..."



Willkommen im Forum.

Bitte verwende die Umlaute, wenn Deine Tastatur keine hat, kannst Du die Sonderzeichen-Buttons des Editors verwenden. Sie befinden sich am rechten Ende der Buttonleiste direkt über dem Eingabefeld.

Zur Sache: 

Das hatten wir eben erst in einem anderen Thread. Ich stimme Dir zu und würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Kleinschreibung hier auch dann gelten würde, wenn die Sätze von zwei verscheidenen Personen gesprochen würden:

A: "Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen."
B: "Doch auf dem folgenden sieht  das schon anders aus."


----------



## allone

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Bitte verwende die Umlaute, wenn Deine Tastatur keine hat, kannst Du die Sonderzeichen-Buttons des Editors verwenden. Sie befinden sich am rechten Ende der Buttonleiste direkt über dem Eingabefeld.
> 
> Zur Sache:
> 
> Das hatten wir eben erst in einem anderen Thread. Ich stimme Dir zu und würde sogar soweit gehen, dass die Kleinschreibung hier auch dann gelten würde, wenn die Sätze von zwei verscheidenen Personen gesprochen würden:
> 
> A: "Auf diesem Feld ist Pflanzenwuchs zu sehen."
> B: "Doch auf dem folgenden sieht  das schon anders aus."


Prima, mit den Sonderzeichen-Buttons wird das Schreiben bestimmt schöner und angenehmer sein.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Savra

Hallo Gaer,

Adjektive und Pronominaladjektive schreibt man klein. Nun gibt es das Problem, daß manchmal nicht klar ist, wann man ein Adjektiv und wann man ein Hauptwort hat.

Um zu entscheiden, wie man es schreibt, gibt es zwei einfache Richtlinien:


Die Großschreibung dient dazu, Wörter herauszustellen und besonders zu markieren. Pronominialadjektive wie alle, viele, beide verdienen diese Aufmerksamkeit nicht, man schreibt sie klein. Im Zweifel schreibt man immer klein.
 Es gibt einen Spielraum für den Schreiber, in dem er selbst entscheiden kann, worauf er den Augenmerk legen möchte. Als je dinglicher er eine Sache empfindet, desto eher wird er großschreiben. Dazu drei Beispiele:


_Es gab auf dem Ausflug lustiges zu sehen._ (Man hatte Spaß, es war ein lustiger Tag. Normalerweise ist hier nur die Kleinschreibung richtig.)
 _Es gab auf dem Ausflug Süßes zu essen._ (Es gab Kuchen, Plätzchen oder irgend etwas süßes. _Süßes _ist hier vielmehr etwas zum Anfassen, zum Essen, etwas, das tatsächlich vor einem liegt. Es ist weniger als Eigenschaft einer Sache gemeint, sondern vielmehr die Sache selbst. Je nach Kontext kann sich der Schreiber auch für die Kleinschreibung entscheiden, der Augenmerk liegt dann stärker auf der Eigenschaft.)
_Nimm keine Süßigkeiten von Unbekannten!_ (Hier sind unbekannte Menschen gemeint, nur die Großschreibung ist möglich. Es handelt sich um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv.)
Die staatliche Schreibung versuchte, starre Regeln zu formulieren, was wegen der Flexibilität und mannigfaltigen Bedeutungen menschlicher Sprache natürlich mißlingen mußte und genau das tat. Die Regeln sind fehlerhaft, führen oftmals zu schlechthin idiotischen Ergebnissen, sind unverständlich und werden nicht einmal in Zeitungen richtig, geschweige denn sinnig angewandt.

Seit dem Aufkommen dieses staatlichen Regelwerkes sehen viele Leute einen Artikel und verfallen sogleich in den Glauben, das nächste Wort sei ein Hauptwort. Das führt zu aberwitzigen und oft komischen Schreibungen, zu unsinniger Hervorhebung von Wörtern und zu Bedeutungen, die der Schreiber eigentlich nicht meint. Ein Beispiel dazu folgt am Ende.

Auch die traditionellen Regeln wurden seit der Ⅱ. Orthographischen Konferenz im Jahre 1901 stetig komplizierter, weil der Duden versuchte, möglichst alles in Regeln zu pressen. Ein Regelwerk, das so dick ist, daß es als Schlagwaffe klassifiziert werden muß, ist leider für einen Fremdsprachler ebenso brauchbar wie ein Regelwerk, das an muttersprachlichen Feinsinn appelliert.

Doch um Dir Deine Frage exakt zu beantworten:


Auf folgendes ist richtig; auf Folgendes ist ebenso falsch wie trotz Aller guten Absichten.
Auf das Folgende ist regelkonform mit dem staatlichen Regelwerk. Es gibt keinen tatsächlichen Unterschied zu auf folgendes, außer daß ein Artikel eingefügt wurde. Der geneigte Neuschreiber erkennt nun eine Sache, auf die man sich beziehen kann, ganz so, wie man sich auf einen Anhang oder auf das Ende beziehen kann. Damit läßt sich allerlei Blödsinn anstellen. Im _Folgenden_ ein Satz: Der Ball ist rund.
Wie im Folgenden gesagt wurde, ist der Ball rund.

Daran sollte eigentlich jeder erkennen, wie gegenständlich so ein einfaches Pronominialadjektiv ist.​


----------



## allone

Savra said:


> Hallo Gaer,
> 
> Adjektive und Pronominaladjektive schreibt man klein. Nun gibt es das Problem, daß manchmal nicht klar ist, wann man ein Adjektiv und wann man ein Hauptwort hat.
> 
> Um zu entscheiden, wie man es schreibt, gibt es zwei einfache Richtlinien:
> 
> 
> Die Großschreibung dient dazu, Wörter herauszustellen und besonders zu markieren. Pronominialadjektive wie alle, viele, beide verdienen diese Aufmerksamkeit nicht, man schreibt sie klein. Im Zweifel schreibt man immer klein.
> Es gibt einen Spielraum für den Schreiber, in dem er selbst entscheiden kann, worauf er den Augenmerk legen möchte. Als je dinglicher er eine Sache empfindet, desto eher wird er großschreiben. Dazu drei Beispiele:
> 
> 
> _Es gab auf dem Ausflug lustiges zu sehen._ (Man hatte Spaß, es war ein lustiger Tag. Normalerweise ist hier nur die Kleinschreibung richtig.)
> _Es gab auf dem Ausflug Süßes zu essen._ (Es gab Kuchen, Plätzchen oder irgend etwas süßes. _Süßes _ist hier vielmehr etwas zum Anfassen, zum Essen, etwas, das tatsächlich vor einem liegt. Es ist weniger als Eigenschaft einer Sache gemeint, sondern vielmehr die Sache selbst. Je nach Kontext kann sich der Schreiber auch für die Kleinschreibung entscheiden, der Augenmerk liegt dann stärker auf der Eigenschaft.)
> _Nimm keine Süßigkeiten von Unbekannten!_ (Hier sind unbekannte Menschen gemeint, nur die Großschreibung ist möglich. Es handelt sich um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv.)
> Die staatliche Schreibung versuchte, starre Regeln zu formulieren, was wegen der Flexibilität und mannigfaltigen Bedeutungen menschlicher Sprache natürlich mißlingen mußte und genau das tat. Die Regeln sind fehlerhaft, führen oftmals zu schlechthin idiotischen Ergebnissen, sind unverständlich und werden nicht einmal in Zeitungen richtig, geschweige denn sinnig angewandt.
> 
> Seit dem Aufkommen dieses staatlichen Regelwerkes sehen viele Leute einen Artikel und verfallen sogleich in den Glauben, das nächste Wort sei ein Hauptwort. Das führt zu aberwitzigen und oft komischen Schreibungen, zu unsinniger Hervorhebung von Wörtern und zu Bedeutungen, die der Schreiber eigentlich nicht meint. Ein Beispiel dazu folgt am Ende.
> 
> Auch die traditionellen Regeln wurden seit der Ⅱ. Orthographischen Konferenz im Jahre 1901 stetig komplizierter, weil der Duden versuchte, möglichst alles in Regeln zu pressen. Ein Regelwerk, das so dick ist, daß es als Schlagwaffe klassifiziert werden muß, ist leider für einen Fremdsprachler ebenso brauchbar wie ein Regelwerk, das an muttersprachlichen Feinsinn appelliert.
> 
> Doch um Dir Deine Frage exakt zu beantworten:
> 
> 
> Auf folgendes ist richtig; auf Folgendes ist ebenso falsch wie trotz Aller guten Absichten.
> Auf das Folgende ist regelkonform mit dem staatlichen Regelwerk. Es gibt keinen tatsächlichen Unterschied zu auf folgendes, außer daß ein Artikel eingefügt wurde. Der geneigte Neuschreiber erkennt nun eine Sache, auf die man sich beziehen kann, ganz so, wie man sich auf einen Anhang oder auf das Ende beziehen kann. Damit läßt sich allerlei Blödsinn anstellen. Im _Folgenden_ ein Satz: Der Ball ist rund.
> Wie im Folgenden gesagt wurde, ist der Ball rund.
> 
> Daran sollte eigentlich jeder erkennen, wie gegenständlich so ein einfaches Pronominialadjektiv ist.​


Es folgt also, daß mein Beispiel falsch gewesen sei, d.h. richtig wäre:
"Ich schlage folgendes vor:..."
Habe ich Sie richtig verstanden?


----------

